# Avengers Assemble need i say more.



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I Have been waiting for this film to come out for a very long time to say I'm excited is a understatement,i have my tickets booked at vue cinema,roll on Thursday.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

it's gonna be brilliant! The guy that plays Thor still gets on my nerves though.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I thought he wasn't to bad,as I use to read thors comics and he seems to have his same arrogance and regal flare as the comic version of thor,the actor i am Bit concerned about really is ruffalos take on the hulk,as Edward norton to me brought the hulk back the way he should be,as the first hulk film was completely sh&t.ironman need I say anymore they hit the ball on the head with Robert downey jnr a perfect actor for that role.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Not to mention Scarlett Johansen in tight leather. Looking forward to the film too.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Well yes, you do need to say more. Being of a certain age I thought you meant this


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

S63 said:


> Well yes, you do need to say more. Being of a certain age I thought you meant this


Nope but that is Coming....

As for Avengers assemble make sure you stay to end of the credits... as the others there is some extra footage.

Very Very well balanced characters all play off on one another but come together when needed.

Hawkeye and Black Widow play true to there comic personas as do the rest.

But as ever more to Hawkeye than appears.

Nice to have the original tv series Hulk voicing the Hulk again.


----------



## InvaderZim (Aug 24, 2010)

S63 said:


> Well yes, you do need to say more. Being of a certain age I thought you meant this


and being in between the two ages I thought of this:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

has anyone seen it yet ? is it suitable for a 6 year old ? i know its a 12 rated film,but im looking for a bit of help as my mates little fella is superhero mad.i dont have kids myself,so my moral compass on this kind of thing is a bit off kilter lol.like i said,i know its a 12 rating but is does it have lots of swearing or scenes of extreme violence etc?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

i saw it on thursday,and in the words of tony the tiger,ITS GREAT!!!.they pulled it off,what a blockbuster it needed to be four hours long it was that good:argie:,i am going to be taking the kids to watch it today as i saw it with my wife on thursday,i wont give to much away all i will say is that in marvel movies style dont rush out of the cinema when its finished,watch the end credits and see a new super hero that will be in AVENGERS ASSEMBLE 2:thumb:.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

been told by no uncertain terms that he is too young,bloody mother of the child lol,i think the dad was willing as long as he could come hahaha.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

S63 said:


> Well yes, you do need to say more. Being of a certain age I thought you meant this


Same here


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

do you come out of the house at all


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

your giving away your age mate:lol:but saying that,to remember marvel avengers comics you have to be in your fortys atleast high thirtysomethings.invented,drawn and writen by the legendary stan lee.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

GO WATCH THIS FILM IT HAS TO BE ALREADY ONE OF THE MOST ACTION PACKED FILMS I HAVE SEEN IN A LONG TIME,AND IF YOU LOVE MARVEL FILMS YOU WILL TOTALLY LOVE THIS ONE.p.s,yes i was shouting it,it really is that good:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

S63 said:


> Well yes, you do need to say more. Being of a certain age I thought you meant this


thats why it's called avengers assemble here, and plain old The avengers on the US.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Saw it on thursday and loved it also my first time i`ve watched a 3D film


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing this. Will be having a watch as soon as its out on blurry.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Rob_Quads said:


> Looking forward to seeing this. Will be having a watch as soon as its out on blurry.


my friend some films is nice to watch in the comfort of your living room,but others as this film in the formentioned title of this thread,if you did not see it here it is again(AVENGERS ASSEMBLE)is a definate cinema experiance and should not be missed for nothing,especially in 3D its simply superb you will be blown away a perfect night out


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Will definitely be going to see this with the Mrs as she's loved all the Marvel movies so far. 

Gonna wait until I can see it in a mainly empty cinema though as I can't stand other people ruining a good movie haha


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

stonejedi said:


> my friend some films is nice to watch in the comfort of your living room,but others as this film in the formentioned title of this thread,if you did not see it here it is again(AVENGERS ASSEMBLE)is a definate cinema experiance and should not be missed for nothing,especially in 3D its simply superb you will be blown away a perfect night out


Really dislike 3D so wouldn't watch it in that anyway. At home a nice 2m screen and decent 5.1 system makes watching it virtually as good as the cinema. It might be a higher res at the cinema but your so much further back from the screen that its effectively about the same.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

i was not sold on 3D untill my wife took me to watch thor and then wrath of the titans which with the 3D effect made for a good cinema experiance but with AVENGERS the director used 3D in a way that ive never seen before you have to watch it,its quality the way it looks,trust me you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

For me it doesn't really matter what the director does it won't work for the simple fact due to the 3D nature and giving the picture much more depth and realism it makes me want to look at other things in the picture which of course are not in focus thus destroying the effect (for me). I'll wait till they get 3D where the whole picture is in focus before I start watching it...

..Oh and the extortionate prices the cinema charges.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i have a pretty decent home cinema,spent over 5 grand on it (blu ray player,amp,speakers screen etc etc) and the sound out of the speakers in our local cinema is an absolute joy.when action films kick off its like the end of the world is coming.i love my setup,and the speakers are capable of some excellent quality audio even at high levels,but cinema speakers just **** on my speakers lol.the big screen is a novelty now for me,but when it comes to the likes of batman films etc,then the big screen really is the only place to do it justice.

3d is an absolute crock of **** imho.the fact that people have it in there living rooms is testament to the fact people are easily sucked into advertising and numbers game.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

I saw it thursday night, an absolute classic i must say!!

3D was pretty awful though, I'm told it wasn't filmed in 3d and was only added at the production stage. It's a shame we're being forced into 3d films, I'd much rather watch 2d but there are so few showing times so don't have much choice


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

It's a great movie, go and watch it! Iron man all the way for me

I regret watching it in 3D, would have gone for the 2D showing but missed it.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Words cannot describe the Awesomeness of this film 

For me Hulk was the star though and had the best laughs, closely followed by the Thor/Ironman/Loki scene.



silverback said:


> i have a pretty decent home cinema,spent over 5 grand on it (blu ray player,amp,speakers screen etc etc) and the sound out of the speakers in our local cinema is an absolute joy.when action films kick off its like the end of the world is coming.i love my setup,and the speakers are capable of some excellent quality audio even at high levels,but cinema speakers just **** on my speakers lol.the big screen is a novelty now for me,but when it comes to the likes of batman films etc,then the big screen really is the only place to do it justice.


Very much unlike my local, I've spent a bit less than you on my Home Theatre (just need a projector to finish it off) and my stuff s**ts all over my local cinema.
When the 2nd Sherlock Holmes came out we rewatched the 1st and the HD picture was superb and the sound was fantastic, got to the cinema for SH2 and the picture was really grainy and the sound was more like just 2 loud speakes at the front, you could hardly notice any surround effects.

The 3d screen they have is much better picture quality but with no upgrades to sound.

I'm really debating driving 4 and a half hours away to the countries only Imax cinema to see the Dark Knight Rises as anything less will be a visual dissapointment or wait until it's on Blu-ray and enjoy it at home


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

winrya said:


> I saw it thursday night, an absolute classic i must say!!
> 
> 3D was pretty awful though, I'm told it wasn't filmed in 3d and was only added at the production stage. It's a shame we're being forced into 3d films, I'd much rather watch 2d but there are so few showing times so don't have much choice


We watched it in 3D and tbh I hardly noticed it, though the trailer for Men in Black 3 looks pretty good and the scene where Will smith jumps off the building made me feel like I was falling.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

stonejedi said:


> your giving away your age mate:lol:but saying that,to remember marvel avengers comics you have to be in your fortys atleast high thirtysomethings.invented,drawn and writen by the legendary stan lee.


Im 43 going on 20


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

So is TAA packing out the cinemas? Thinking of going today as we,ve got an Odeon voucher but not sure if you can prebook with that and as I,m sat downstairs and cba to go and check upstairs.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

All being well, will be popping into the local multiplex to watch Avengers Assemble next weekend. Really looking forward to it


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Alex L said:


> Words cannot describe the Awesomeness of this film
> 
> For me Hulk was the star though and had the best laughs, closely followed by the Thor/Ironman/Loki scene.
> 
> ...


i havent been to an IMAX yet,but i will be for batman rises  that film is going be a visual and an audible feast.i have been to an odeon that speakers where awfull,and like you said,it was literally 2 bloody big stereo speakers.disappointing considering the price of entrance to any cinema.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Went to see the film today and it was bloomin marvellous. 1st hour of the film was a bit slow but when it got started it was non stop action all the way. 
Really funny bit in it when Hulk meets the bad guy is worth the admission fee on its own.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

went to see this yesterday and it was epic, i was hooked from start to finish. i'm debating with myself whether or not to go and see it again


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

i have seen it twice now,and just looking for someone who has not seen it,so i can justify going again.p.s.HULK ROCKS!!!.


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

Been to Imax in brum this afternoon and oh my god what a film(and how bigs the screen lol).The beginning and the end credits are awesome in 3d..

If you've never been to an Imax,then this the film to watch,roll on dark knight


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks to this thread Im going to see this on a 3D Imax screen tomorrow:thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow, fantastic film, and the Imax 3D screen was amazing. Who was the charachter that we saw part way through the end credits, kinda set things up nicely for a sequel.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just got back from seeing this and must say it was a fantastic movie!! 

Each characters strengths really shined through and the special effects were amazing as you'd expect. Only criticism was that it was a little slow to get going. 

Oh and the bad guy is Thanos I believe


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

LeadFarmer said:


> Wow, fantastic film, and the Imax 3D screen was amazing. Who was the charachter that we saw part way through the end credits, kinda set things up nicely for a sequel.


thanos a villain from the avengers comics.


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Saw it Wednesday. It was even better than I had hoped. Hulk was brilliant, much better than in the Hulk films. Cant wait to see it again.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Saw it last night and it was just superb. Echoing everyone's comments, the HULK was great. 

Did HULK Smash..? Yes he did


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Im so glad I got this thread started it is great action packed film and a good night out,it should not be missed,on the big screen.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Alex_225 said:


> Oh and the bad guy is Thanos I believe


Your right. Half the folk in the cinema had left as the credits rolled and would have missed Thanos, but nowadays you have to remain seated as theres often something extra to see..


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I must say Hulk and Iron Man really stole the show for me. The new toys on Iron Mans newer suits are awesome and the Hulk is just funny. Still mega angry but that bit more controlled.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I went to see it on Wednesday (2D) wasn't sure what to expect really but OH wanted to see it. Really enjoyed it, although I did say they could have called it Iron Man 3  
Hulk & Iron Man were best characters for me. Loved the bit with Hulk & Thor near the end.7


Beauty & The Beast 3D next for me


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Natalie said:


> ...although I did say they could have called it Iron Man 3


I know what you mean, I reckon if Robert D junior hadn't got the star role then he would have played the Incredible Sulk


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Saw this during the week, loved it!!! Bloody mint!! Have loved all the films so far, especially ironman and Thor. Some great comedy moments too. 

Went to see it in 2D, 3D just irritates sooo much!!


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

sorry for the trash talk lads,

OMG 'MAZING

best film in the series so far, and most laughs since zombieland.

gutted mrs dragged us out soon as it finished


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Cant wait to see it, my little lad wants to go he's only 4 but seen all the others on DVD hes comic mad


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I understand some dont like 3D, but watching AA made me want to rush out and buy a 3D tv. I think I will have to get one for when AA comes out on 3D Bluray.


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Looking forward to the DVD release now, an extra 30mins footage

Think I'll go see it again in the cinema though before it leaves the big screen.


----------

